# The clippers from hell.



## Pappy (Oct 16, 2017)

I saw these online, the other day, and they brought back horrible memories of my mom trimming my hair. These things would pull my hair on almost every clip. But, after fussing enough each time she cut my hair, I finally was sent to a barber.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 16, 2017)

Our Dad used to torture my brother and me with a pair like these.  "Don't hunch your neck"!  by Blood Sweat & Tears!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Wren (Oct 16, 2017)

This little guy doesn’t look too happy either !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 16, 2017)

My mother used to cut my hair too, kind of like a Buster Brown haircut, short below the ears and bangs across.  My brother was sent to the barber.  (Not me), but kind of like this.


----------



## jujube (Oct 16, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> My mother used to cut my hair too, kind of like a Buster Brown haircut, short below the ears and bangs across.  My brother was sent to the barber.  (Not me), but kind of like this.



If you had blue eyes, you'd be the image of my sister at that age, haircut, clothes and all.


----------

